# what size frame bag? 2019 turbo levo (base model) size XL frame



## 3034 (Apr 12, 2006)

I want to carry
tube
25 gr co2 w/ valve
tire levers

I live 2 hours from any bike shop so I want to buy online.
Its hard to know what will give me the most storage but still fit the frame
I do not want a seat bag (broken frame years ago) 
does anyone with this frame/size bike know what bag will fit?
I would like to keep the bottle cage since it holds the oem tool

thanks


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

A top tube type bag like this would work for that amount of stuff and carry some gu too: https://www.ovejanegrabikepacking.com/products/snack-pack-top-tube-bags-large-xl


----------



## dpdsurf (Jan 19, 2004)

There are quite a few water bottle carrier options too. A little cleaner than a frame bag. https://www.jensonusa.com/Lezyne-Fl...aDsa-ERCCHltVUQjdYNdWbIqdQz816SqscaArhs8P8HAQ


----------

